# petition



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

If you like to ride your bike have ac and drive your cars please take 20 seconds to sign onto this petition to help us get back to work drilling for black gold in the gulf of mexico. if not we will all end up working overseas.

http://www.crt.state.la.us/GEST/Petition<WBR>.aspx 

thanks
Bayou_boy_22


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Done ! All my buddies around the house have already gone overseas , not by their choice at all . But I guess you still got bills...you still gotta work


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats right and if you still want to ride you atv's cars and boats and just about everything you touch in a days time is made from the bi products of oil. i dont want to go overseas but if they dont lift this and let them drill i will end up in brazil probably. i dont want to go there. just like your friends that didnt want to go. i would have no choice i still like to have things and ride my bike when i can so i have to pay my dues so that i can go home and enjoy the money i make.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> If you like to ride your bike have ac and drive your cars please take 20 seconds to sign onto this petition to help us get back to work drilling for black gold in the gulf of mexico. if not we will all end up working overseas.
> 
> http://www.crt.state.la.us/GEST/Petition<wbr>.aspx
> 
> ...



I can't get to facebook from work, so I went directly to the Petition here http://www.crt.state.la.us/GEST/Petition.aspx

View the Petition numbers and who else signed it here
http://www.crt.state.la.us/GEST/PetitionList.aspx

hint: keep clicking refresh and watching the numbers jump for people who have signed. WOW!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just signed.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks guys anything helps. Another thing that might not be popping up on your computer like mine is. BP just set aside 100million to help with the oil field workers that have been laid off because of the moritoriam.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> thanks guys anything helps. Another thing that might not be popping up on your computer like mine is. BP just set aside 100million to help with the oil field workers that have been laid off because of the moritoriam.


thats awesome. long as we dont see pump price skyrocket to cover it... lol hopefully they are just coming out of pocket??


----------

